# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  (( 231 )) رسالة دكتوراه وماجستير في علوم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية

## وادي الذكريات

(( 231 )) رسالة دكتوراه وماجستير في علوم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية  
هذه أسماء رسائل علمية من ماجستير ودكتوراه ، في علوم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى كنت قد جمعتها من موقع شيخ الإسلام ومواقع بعض الجامعات ومن مشاركات بعض أهل الفضل في بعض المنتديات ، ونرجوا من أي فاضل إن نشط لذلك أن يتفضل ويتكرم بنسخ روابطها حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع .

رسائل الدكتوراه والماجستير المؤلفة في علوم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : 
[1] الدراسات اللغوية والنحوية في ملفات شيخ الإسلام ابن تييمة وأثرها في استنباط الأحكام الشرعية تاليف الدكتور هادي أحمد فرحان الشجيري . 
[2] آراء المرجئة في مصنفات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عرض ونقد تأليف الدكتور عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز المسند عضو هيئة التدريس في قسم العقيدة والمذاهب المعاصرة . 
[3] الفكر السياسي عند ابن تيمية إعــــداد: الدكتور بسام عطية إسماعيل فرج . 
[4] نظرية مقاصد الشريعة بين شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وجمهور الأصوليين تأليف الباحث : عبدالرحمن يوسف القرضاوي 
[5] ترجيحات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في النكاح دراسة مقارنة تأليف ابتسام عويد عياد المطرفي. 
[6] القواعد والضوابط الفقهية عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في فقه الأسرة تأليف: محمد بن عبد الله بن عابد الصواط. 
[7] القواعد والضوابط الفقهية عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الأقضية والشهادات والقسمة والإقرارات تأليف: عبد الله عبيد عامر النفاعي. 
[8] القواعد والضوابط الفقهية عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في كتاب: الزكاة، والصوم، والحج تأليف: حليمة بنت حسن بن محمد برناوي. 
[9] موقف شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية من الكرامية في الإلهيات تأليف: عبد القادر محمد عبد الله. 
[10] ابن تيمية والسماع الصوفي من خلال كتاب الاستقامة تأليف: عبدالعزيز علي العقلا. 
[11] المسائل العقدية التى حكى فيها ابن تيمية الإجماع في أبواب: النبوات، القدر, اليوم الآخر، الإمامة والخلافة، الفرق تأليف: ناصر بن حمدان الجهني. 
[12] لقواعد والضوابط الفقهية عند شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية في كتابي الجهاد والوقف تأليف: محمد بن مرزا عالم البخاري . 
[13] إعجاز القرآن الكريم عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مع المقارنة بكتاب إعجاز القرآن للباقلاني تأليف د. محمد بن عبد العزيز العواجي . 
[14] شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية محدثا تأليف د. عدنان محمد شلش . 
[15] منهج شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في تقرير عقيدة التوحيد تأليف : الشيخ د. إبراهيم البريكان . 
[16] استدراكات ابن تيمية فيما نسب الى الامام احمد في العبادات (ملخص رسالة جامعية) المؤلف: ابراهيم بن عبد العزيز الغنام , رسالة ماجستير المشرف : يوسف بن عبد الله الشبيلي 1425هـ . 
[17] دعاوى المناوئين لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - عرض ونقد تأليف الشيخ عبد الله بن صالح الغصن . 
[18] جهود الامامين ابن تيمية وابن قيم الجوزية فى دحض مفتريات اليهود تأليف سميرة عبد الله بكر بناني ، رسالة جامعية لنيل درجة الماجستير من أم القرى مكة المكرمة 1418 هـ
[19] معالم وضوابط الاجتهاد عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، 346ص، دار النفائس، عَمَّان، 1422هـ ، تأليف دكتور : علاء الدين حسين رحال . 
[20] جهود شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في تقرير المسائل المتعلقة بأسماء الله الحسنى وشرحهاوالرد على المخالفين، سعيداني أرزقي، رسالة دكتوراه: الجامعةالإسلامية.
[21] 
[22] مقضيات صفات الله تعالى من خلال كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم،سليمان بيل، رسالة ماجستير: الجامعة الإسلامية.
[23] جواب أهل العلم بتحقيق ما أخبر به رسول الرحمن من أن (قل هو الله أحد) تعدل ثلثالقرآن، أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام ابن تيمية، تحقيق سليمان بن عبد اللهالغفيص ، رسالة ماجستير: جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعودالإسلامية.
[24] آراء الفرق الإسلامية في كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ( الكلابية والسالمية) رسالة دكتوراه عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله الشدي
[25] آراء الفرق الإسلامية في كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ومنهجه في عرضها (الباطنية )
رسالة دكتوراه حمود بن غزاي الحربي
[25] آراء الفرق الإسلامية في كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ومنهجه في عرضها(المرجئة) رسالة دكتوراه : عبد الله بن محمد السند
[26] آراء الفرق الإسلامية في كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ومنهجه في عرضها (الصوفية) رسالة دكتوراه ، محمد بن عبد الرحمن العريفي
[27] آراء الفرق الإسلامية في كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ومنهجه في عرضها (الخوارج والشيعة) رسالة دكتوراه ، محمد بن ناصر السحيباني
[28] آراء الفرق الإسلامية في كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ومنهجه في عرضها (الجهمية والمعتزلة) رسالة دكتوراه ، يوسف بن محمد السعيد
[29] اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لابن تيمية ، رسالة دكتوراه : ت / ناصر بن عبد الكريم العقل
[30] السببية عند أهل السنة والمخالفين من خلال مؤلفات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية0 رسالة دكتوراه ، توفيق محمد المحيش
[31] شرح الأصبهانية لابن تيمية ، رسالة دكتوراه : محمد بن عودة السعوي
[32] كتاب التسعينية لابن تيمية ، رسالة دكتوراه : محمد بن إبراهيم العجلان
[33] كتاب الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح لابن تيمية ، رسالة دكتوراه : حمدان بن محمد الحمدان
[34] كتاب الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح لابن تيمية ، رسالة دكتوراه : عبد العزيز بن إبراهيم العسكر
[35] كتاب الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح لابن تيمية ، دكتوراه : علي بن حسن ناصر
[36] كتاب بغية المرتاد في الرد على المتفلسفة والقرامطة والباطنية أهل الاتحاد من القائلين بالحلول والاتحاد لابن تيمية ، دكتوراه ، موسى بن سليمان الدويش
[37] كتاب بيان تلبيس الجهمية في تأسيس بدعهم الكلامية لابن تيمية ، دكتوراه : أحمد بن معاذ حقي
[38] كتاب بيان تلبيس الجهمية في تأسيس بدعهم الكلامية لابن تيمية ، دكتوراه : راشد بن حمد الطيار
[39] الأهداف التربوية السلوكية من خلال المجلد العاشر من مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية /فوزية رضا أمين خياط - : ماجستير
[40] كتاب بيان تلبيس الجهمية في تأسيس بدعهم الكلامية لابن تيمية ، دكتوراه : رشيد بن حسن الألمعي
[41] كتاب بيان تلبيس الجهمية في تأسيس بدعهم الكلامية لابن تيمية ، دكتوراه ، سليمان بن عبد الله الغفيص
[42] كتاب بيان تلبيس الجهمية في تأسيس بدعهم الكلامية لابن تيمية ، دكتوراه ، عبد الرحمن بن عبد الكريم اليحيى
[43] كتاب بيان تلبيس الجهمية في تأسيس بدعهم الكلامية لابن تيمية ، دكتوراه ، محمد بن عبد العزيز اللاحم
[44] كتاب بيان تلبيس الجهمية في تأسيس بدعهم الكلامية لابن تيمية ، دكتوراه ، محمد بن عبد الله البريدي
[45] كتاب بيان تلبيس الجهمية في تأسيس بدعهم الكلامية لابن تيمية ، دكتوراه ، يحيى الهنيدي
[46] منهج شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية –رحمه الله – في بيان البدع والرد عليها ، ، دكتوراه ، فهد بن سعود المقرن
[47] منهج شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في تقرير عقيدة التوحيد ، ، دكتوراه ، إبراهيم بن محمد البريكان
[48] موقف ابن تيمية من الأشاعرة ، دكتوراه ، عبد الرحمن بن صالح المحمود
[49] موقف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية من آراء الفلاسفة ومنهجه في عرضها ، ، دكتوراه ، صالح بن غرم الله الغامدي
[50] موقف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية من المسائل التي كفر بها الغزالي الفلاسفة والتي بدعهم فيها - دراسة تحليلية ونقدية في ضوء عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة ،، دكتوراه ، هيا بنت إسماعيل آل الشيخ .
[51] الموارد العلمية لابن تيمية في تقرير عقيدة أهل السنة والرد على المخالفين " مسائل أصول الإيمان " ،، دكتوراه ، هيا بنت صالح الخميس
[52] الموارد العلمية لابن تيمية في تقرير عقيدة أهل السنة والرد على المخالفين " موارد مسائل الإيمان والصحابة والفرق والديانات– ريمة بنت محمد العبد المنعم . 
[53] التدمرية لابن تيمية - ماجستير- محمد بن عودة السعوي
[54] تفسير سورة الإخلاص لشيخ الإسلام تقي الدين أحمد بن تيمية - ماجستير- فوزية بنت محمد البدر
[55] شرح حديث النزول لابن تيمية - ماجستير- محمد بن عبد الرحمن الخميس
[56] كتاب التحفة العراقية لابن تيمية - ماجستير- يحيى بن محمد هنيدي
[57] كتاب الفتوى الحموية-دراسة وتحقيق- لابن تيمية - ماجستير- حمد بن عبد المحسن التويجري
[58] كتاب الفرقان بين أولياء الرحمن وأولياء الشيطان لابن تيمية- ماجستير- عبد الرحمن بن عبد الكريم اليحيى
[59] الرد على الإخنائي ، لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية. تحقيق ودراسة. - ماجستير- أحمد مونس خلف العنزي 
[60] كتاب الاستغاثة المعروف بالرد على البكري لشيخ الإسلام تقي الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الحليم ابن تيمية. دراسة وتحقيق - ماجستير- عبدالله بن دجين السهلي 
[61] كتاب شرح كلمات الشيخ عبدالقادر الكيلاني من فتوح الغيب لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية. دراسة وتحقيق. ، - ماجستير- إبراهيم محمد عبدالله السياري
[62] المصطلحات العقدية المتعلقة بأركان الإيمان الواردة في كتاب تعارض العقل والنقل لإبن تيمية. عرض ودراسة. - ماجستير- هند عبد المحسن الفرحان
[63] منهج ابن تيمية في تقرير أحكام السب من خلال كتابه الصارم المسلول على شاتم الرسول. عرض ودراسة. - ماجستير- صالح بن سعود المجيش
[64] موقف ابن تيمية من مفهوم النبوة والولاية لدى المتصوفة. - ماجستير- باتي إمباكي محمد إمبك
[65] الحكم الموافق لأصل الإمام أحمد أو نصه عند ابن تيمية في العبادات دراسة فقهية مقارنة في المذهب الحنبلي - ماجستير- فيصل بن يحي معافا
[66] منهج ابن تيمية في مسألة التكفير /اعداد عبدالمجيد بن سالم بن عبدالله المشعبي ،، رسالة ( دكتوراه ) - الجامعة الاسلامية ، 
[67] وصف الله نفسه " /تأليف ابي العباس احمد بن عبدالحليم بن تيمية ؛ تحقيق و تعليقرشيد بن حسن محمد علي رسالة ( دكتوراه) 
[68] في لفظ اللقاء /تأليف ابي العباس احمد بن عبدالحليم بن تيمية ؛ تحقيق و تعليق محمدبن عبدالله البريدي رسالة ( دكتوراه (
[70] (( قال الله تعالى )) / لاحمد بن تيمية ؛ تحقيق و تعليق قام باعداده سليمان بن عبدالله بنسليمان الغفيص ؛ رسالة ( دكتوراه ( 
[71] الاصول التي بنى عليها المبتدعة مذهبهم في الصفات و الرد عليها من كلام شيخ الاسلامابن تيمية رحمة الله تعالى /اعداد عبدالقادر بن محمد عطا صوفي رسالة ( دكتوراه )
[72] جهود شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية في توضيح توحيد العبادة /اعداد احمد بن عبداللهالغنيمان رسالة ( دكتوراه (
[73] النبوات /تأليف احمد بن عبدالحليم بن تيمية ؛ دراسة و تحقيق عبدالعزيز بن صالح بنابراهيم الطويان ، رسالة ( دكتوراه )
[74] جهود شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية في الرد على القبوريين مع تحقيق كتابه " الجواب الباهرفي زوار المقابر " /اعداد ابراهيم بن خالد بن – ماجستير – 
[75] الرسالة البعلبكية /تأليف احمد بن عبدالحليم بن تيمية ؛ دراسة و تحقيق مريم بنتعبدالعالي بن غالي الصاعدي . رسالة ( ماجستير ( . 
[76] المنظومة التائية في القدر لشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية و شرحها /تأليف ابي الربيع نجمالدين سليمان بن عبدالقوي الطوفي الصرصري ؛ اعداد محمد نور الاحسان بن علي يعقوب رسالة ( ماجستير ( . 
[77] موقف شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية من تقديس الاماكن و الازمان / اعداد ابو بكر صار ؛اشراف عطية بن عتيق الزهراني
رسالة ( ماجستير ) . 
[78] المسائل العقدية التى حكى فيها شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية الاجماع في ابواب : الايمانبالله و الملائكة و الكتب : جمعا و دراسة / اعداد علي بن جابر بن صالح العلياني؛ رسالة ( ماجستير ( .
[79] قواعد الاسماء و الاحكام عند شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية / محمد بن بسيس بن مقبولالسفياني ؛ اشراف احمد بن سعد بن حمدان الغامدي رسالة ( ماجستير ) . 
[80] الايمان الكبير / لأحمد بن عبدالحليم بن عبدالسلام بن تيمية ؛ دراسة و تحقيق محمدسعيد ابراهيم سيد احمد ؛ اشراف احمد
عبدالرحيم السايح رسالة ( دكتوراه ( . 
[81] المسائل العقدية التي حكى فيها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الإجماع في ابواب التوحيد : جمعا و دراسة / اعداد خالد بن مسعود الجعيد ؛ رسالة ( ماجستير )
[82] جهود شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه في الدفاع عن آل البيت للطالب : خالد الرباح ، ماجستير .
[83] عنوان الكتاب : القواعد الأصولية عند ابن تيمية وتطبيقاتها في المعاملات التقليدية والإقتصاديات المعاصرة المؤلف : الدكتور محمد بن عبدالله بن الحاج التمبكتي الهاشمي رسالة دكتوراه مقدمة لكلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة أم درمان بالسودان
[84] تحرير منشأ الخلاف في مسائل العقيدة عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية / عبداللطيف بن حميد القريقري – ماجستير . 
[85] آل البيت عند ابن تيمية وموقفه من المخالفين للباحث:/ عمر بن صالح القرموشي.. ( رسالة دكتوراه ) .
[86] المغول في كتابات ابن تيمية مي شحاته " 
[87] مارجحة شيخ الإسلام ابنتيميهمن روايات الإمام أحمد - دكتوراه 
العباس
[88] اختيارات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في القضاء /عبدالله عبدالعزيز منصور الصغير - : ماجستير
[89] القواعد والضوابط الفقهية عند ابن تيمية في المعاملات المالية /إبراهيم علي طنيجي - : ماجستير
[90] لمقاصد الشرعية من الإمامة الكبرى عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى - دراسة مقارنة بالأنظمة /مسفر علي محمد الخداش القحطاني - : ماجستير . 
[91] اختيارات ابن تيمية في التفسير من أول سورة الفاتحة إلى آخر سورة النساء : جمعا وترتيبا ودراسة /محمد زيلعي هندي - : دكتوراه
[92] تخريج الأحاديث والآثار الواردة في مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : المجلد الثاني والعشرين من بداية فصل "أما الأكل واللباس " (ص 310) حتى نهاية فصل "وعد التسبيح بالأصابع سنة" (ص 524) /إبراهيم عبدالله صالح الدويش - : دكتوراه 
[93] منهج ابن تيمية في التفسير /سعدي أحمد زيدان - : دكتوراه 
[94] موقف الإمام تقي الدين أحمد بن عبدالحليم ابن تيمية من قضية قدم العالم /فراس علي السيد الشياب - : ماجستير .
[95] نقد الإمام ابن تيمية للثقافات التحريفية : الغلو الصوفي نموذجا /عرفات كرم مصطفى البارزاني - : ماجستير
[96] الأسماء والصفات والأفعال عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية /أحمد الزيادي - : دكتوراه
[97] المنهج التربوي للإمام ابن تيمية في تغيير واقع المجتمع الإسلامي في بلاد الشام /إبراهيم صالح العمري - : ماجستير 
[98] القواعد الفقهية عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الأقضية والشهادات والاقرارات والقسمة /منسي محمد وافي القرشي - : ماجستير .
[99] البلاغة عند ابن تيمية : دراسة وتقويما /إبراهيم منصور التركي - : ماجستير
[100] مقاصد الشريعة عند ابن تيمية /يوسف أحمد بدوي - : دكتوراه 
[101] جهود شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في توضيح المسائل الكلية للأسماء والصفات عند السلف /ذياب بن مدخل بن دخيل العلوي - : ماجستير . 
[102] الحكم الشرعي عند ابن تيمية : جمعا ودراسة /عبدالرحمن عبدالله البراهيم - : ماجستير . 
[103] توحيد الإلوهية عند الشيخ تقي الدين أحمد بن عبدالحليم بن تيمية /عدنان مصطفى إبراهيم خطاطبة - : ماجستير .
[104] العقيدة في كتب ابن تيمية /عبدالسلام السفياني - : دكتوراه 
[105] الحافظ ابن تيمية وجهوده في علم أصول الفقه والمقاصد /محمد آيت بلا - : ماجستير
[106] ابن تيمية ومنهجه في التفسير /علي سيف عبدالقادر - : ماجستير
[107] جهود شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في نقض استدلالات أهل الأهواء بالنصوص الشرعية على بدعهم /منير شديد محمد منير السبيعي - : ماجستير
[108] ابن تيمية ومنهجه في مقارنة الأديان السماوية /عبدو علي الأحمد - : ماجستير
[109] أثر علم المنطق في الدراسات العقدية عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية /عبدالقادر بطار - : ماجستير 
[110] البحث الدلالي عند ابن تيمية /خالد أحمد محمد الغامدي - : ماجستير
[111] آيات الأحكام عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : قسم العبادات والمعاملات /وليد محنوس الزهراني - : ماجستير
[112] آيات الأحكام عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : كتاب النكاح والجنايات والقضايا /عبدالحي دخيل المحمدي - : ماجستير 
[113] القواعد والضوابط الفقهية عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الإيمان والأقضية والشهادات /عبدالله الحاج محمد التمبكتي - : ماجستير
[114] سد الذرائع عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : دراسة أصولية مقارنة /إبراهيم مهنا عبدالله مهنا - : ماجستير
[115] الإجماعات الفقهية عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى /عبدالرشيد بن محمد أمين بن قاسم - : دكتوراه .
[116] القواعد والضوابط الفقهية عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الجنايات والعقوبات /عبدالرشيد بن محمد أمين بن قاسم - : ماجستير
[117] موقف ابن تيمية من الأشاعرة /محمد محمد الحاج حسن - : ماجستير
[118] نظرية المحبة عند ابن تيمية /رزق يوسف علي الشامي - : ماجستير
[119] الحسبة في التاريخ الإسلامي : دراسة مقارنة لكتابي نهاية الرتبة في طلب الحسبة للشيزري والحسبة في الإسلام لابن تيمية /صبحي عبدالمنعم محمد أبوزيد - : ماجستير 
[120] أسس الاتفاق بين السلفية ومشايخ الصوفية في تراث ابن تيمية /الطبلاوي محمود حسين سعد - : دكتوراه .
[121] موقف ابن تيمية من فلسفة ابن رشد /الطبلاوي محمود حسين سعد - : ماجستير .
[122] مفهوما الملكية وتوزيع الثروات بين ابن تيمية وابن خلدون /صلاح عثمان مال الله - : ماجستير
[130] أصول الفقه وابن تيمية /صالح بن عبدالعزيز المنصوري - : دكتوراه . 
[131] جلاء العينين في محاكمة الأحمدين لأبي البركات البغدادي : دراسة وتحقيق /داؤود عثمان - : دكتوراه
[132] الشيعة والتشيع في فكر ابن تيمية /عبدالكريم فضيلي - : ماجستير
[133] العقوبات التعزيرية عند ابن تيمية : دراسة تأصيلية مقارنة بالنظام /عبدالعزيز بن سعود المطيري - : دكتوراه
[134] منهج ابن تيمية في الرد على النصارى /كريمة بن جاب الله - : ماجستير . 
[135] الإلهيات عند ابن تيمية /زهير بن عمر - : ماجستير 
[136] القياس عند ابن تيمية /محمد جعيجع - : ماجستير .
[137] نقد ابن تيمية للكسب الأشعري /لخضر بوزرارة - : ماجستير
[138] الأصول المنهجية للعقيدة السلفية مع مقارنة شاملة بين منهج الإمام الأشعري ومنهج الإمام ابن تيمية : تحقيق ودراسة /محمد فريجة - : ماجستير 
[139] الأصول المنهجية للعقيدة السلفية مع مقارنة شاملة بين منهج الإمام الأشعري ومنهج الإمام ابن تيمية : تحقيق ودراسة /محمد فريجة - : ماجستير .
[140] الإيمان الأوسط لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : تحقيق ودراسة /علي بخيت الزهراني - : دكتوراه .
[141] مجاهدات ابن تيمية ضد البدع مع ترجمة بحاشية لكتابه : اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم مخالفة أصحاب الجحيم /محمد عمر ميمون - : دكتوراه .
[142] ابن تيمية وآثاره في الدراسات الحديثية /نادية البقالي - : ماجستير
[143] العقد في الفقه الإسلامي مع دراسة تطبيقية لعقد البيع وموقف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية من ذلك /سميرة هاشم إحسان هندي - : دكتوراه
[144] موقف ابن تيمية ومدرسته للتصوف /شوقي بشير عبدالمجيد - : ماجستير
[145] ابن تيمية وموقفه من الفرق الباطنية والفكر الإسلامي /ناصر عبدالرؤوف بهاء الدين - : ماجستير
[146] أسباب التأثر الثقافي بشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ومظاهره في العصر الحديث /عبدالله بن محمد الصرامي - : دكتوراه
[147] دلالات الألفاظ عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : جمعا وتوثيقا ودراسة /عبدالله بن سعد الكليب - : ماجستير .
[148] القواعد والضوابط الفقهية للمعاملات المالية عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : جمعا ودراسة /عبدالسلام بن إبراهيم الحصين - : ماجستير 
[149] فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : تحقيق ودراسة وتخريج الأحاديث والآثار الواردة في المجلد الثالث والعشرين من أوله إلى نهاية المسألة العاشرة من الفصل الرابع من باب صلاة التطوع /شيخة مفرج المفرج - : دكتوراه 
[150] فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : تحقيق ودراسة وتخريج الأحاديث والآثار الواردة في المجلد الرابع والعشرين من صفحة 244 إلى 263 نهاية باب صلاة الكسوف /حمد بن إبراهيم الشتوي - : دكتوراه
[151] فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : تحقيق ودراسة وتخريج الأحاديث والآثار الواردة في المجلد الثاني والعشرين, من أوله حتى آخر فصل أما قيام الليل /عادل بن محمد بن عبدالعزيز السبيعي - : دكتوراه
[156] فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : تخريج الأحاديث والآثار من بداية كتاب الجنائز في المجلد الرابع والعشرين إلى نهاية مسألة الاقتصاد في الأعمال من كتاب الصوم في المجلد الخامس والعشرين : تحقيق ودراسة /بسام بن عبدالله صالح الغانم - : دكتوراه
[157] فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : تحقيق ودراسة وتخريج أحاديث وآثار المجلد الثاني والعشرين, من بداية فصل أما الأكل واللباس حتى نهاية المجلد /إبراهيم بن عبدالله بن صالح الدويش - : دكتوراه.
[158] القواعد الخمس الكبرى وما يتعلق بها في مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : جمع ودراسة /إسماعيل حسن محمد علوان - : دكتوراه 
[159] نظام الأسرة عند ابن تيمية في الزواج وآثاره /محمد أحمد الصالح - : دكتوراه .
[160] النظرية الخلقية عند ابن تيمية /محمد عبدالله عفيفي - : دكتوراه
[161] النبوة بين الإمام الغزالي وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية /محمد الداة أحمد - : دكتوراه
[161] الأخلاق الإسلامية وأصولها العقدية بين مسكويه وابن تيمية /إيمان يحيى مطهر - : ماجستير 
[162] قضية التأويل عند الإمام ابن تيمية /محمد السيد مرسي الجليند - : ماجستير
[163] نظرية المنطق بين شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وفلاسفة الغرب /جلال أحمد عبدالنبي - : ماجستير
[164] الفكر الفقهي عند ابن تيمية /أحمد يوسف سليمان شاهين - : دكتوراه
[165] الفلسفة السياسية عند ابن تيمية /حسن كونا كاتا - : دكتوراه
[166] ابن تيمية وموقفه من أهم الفرق والديانات في عصره /محمد بن علي عثمان حربي - : دكتوراه
[167] منهج الإمام ابن تيمية في الدعوة الإسلامية /محمد أحمد دياب عبدالحافظ - : دكتوراه
[168] العقيدة السلفية بين الإمام ابن حنبل والإمام ابن تيمية : دراسة مقارنة /سيد عبدالعزيز محمد - : دكتوراه
[169] ابن تيمية ودوره في التفسير : 661-728هـ /إبراهيم خليل بركة - : ماجستير
[170] الصفات الخبرية عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية /جوادي محمد نجيب - : ماجستير
[171] ابن تيمية وسلطة النص /أحمد برة - : ماجستير
[172] تكامل المنهج المعرفي عند ابن تيمية /إبراهيم عقيلي - : ماجستير
[173] الأبعاد الدلالية للتركيب : دراسة للمفاهيم اللغوية في تراث ابن تيمية /أحمد طاهر عبدالرحمن النقيب - : ماجستير
[172] المنطق عند ابن تيمية /عفاف عبدالعزيز زين العابدين الغمري - : ماجستير
[173] أثر القرآن على منهج التفكير الفلسفي عند ابن تيمية ( 661-728 هـ / 1263-1328 م ) /محمود السعيد طه الكردي - : دكتوراه
[174] تفسير ابن تيمية بين النظرية والتطبيق /صبري المتولي المتولي - : ماجستير
[175] تراث ابن تيمية الأدبي والنقدي : دراسة وتقويم /هيا خليفة عبدالله الخليفة - : ماجستير
[176] فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : تحقيق ودراسة وتخريج الأحاديث والآثار الواردة من المجلد الحادي والعشرين /عبدالله بن شاكر الجهني - : دكتوراه 
[177] فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : تخريج الأحاديث والآثار من المجلدين التاسع عشر والعشرين /سمير بن سليمان العمران - : دكتوراه 
[178] آراء شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في علوم القرآن : عرض ودراسة /يوسف بن جاسر الجاسر - : ماجستير
[179] منهج ابن تيمية في دراسة النصرانية /عبدالراضي محمد عبدالمحسن - : ماجستير
[180] توثيق متون السنة عند ابن تيمية /رمضان الحسنين جمعة - : ماجستير
[181] الاختيارات الفقهية لشيخ الإسلام تقي الدين أحمد بن تيمية ت 728 هـ : تحقيق ودراسة /أحمد علي أحمد موافي - : ماجستير
[182] نقد ابن تيمية للمنطق المشائي : الأصول التجريبية /محمود يعقوبي - : ماجستير
[183] موقف مدرسة ابن تيمية من التصوف /مصطفى محمد حلمي سليمان - : دكتوراه
[184] تخريج الأحاديث والآثار الواردة في مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية من أول المجلد السابع عشر إلى صفحة (296) فصل : وقد احتج ب(سورة الإخلاص ) /سعد عبدالعزيز سعد الزيد - : دكتوراه
[185] تفسير آيات أشكلت لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : دراسة وتحقيق /عبدالعزيز بن محمد الخليفة - : ماجستير 
[186] من اختيارات شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية في كتابي الطهارة والصلاة : دراسة مقارنة /سليمان صالح عبدالله الخليوي - : ماجستير
[187] الصارم المسلول على شاتم الرسول (ص ) لابن تيمية : القسم الثاني /محمد كبير أحمد شودري - : ماجستير 
[188] الصارم المسلول على شاتم الرسول (ص ) لابن تيمية : القسم الأول /محمد عبدالله الحلواني - : ماجستير
[189] بين ابن تيمية وابن رشد في الإلهيات /منيف عايش مرزم العتيبي - : ماجستير
[190] القواعد والضوابط الفقهية عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : من الطهارة إلى الحج /ناصر عبدالله عبدالعزيز الميمان - : ماجستير
[191] الحسبة النظرية والعملية عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله /ناجي بن محمد حضيري - : دكتوراه
[192] مقاصد الشريعة عند ابن تيمية /سليمان بن محمد الحسن - : دكتوراه 
[193] شرح العمدة لابن تيمية : باب المياه, والأواني, دخول الخلاء, والوضوء /سعود بن صالح العطيشان - : ماجستير
[193] موقف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية من قضية الصفات الإلهية /محمد يوسف هارون - : ماجستير
[194] شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وجهوده في الحديث وعلومه /عبدالرحمن بن عبدالجبار الفريوائي - : دكتوراه
[195] فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : تخريج الأحاديث والآثار من أول الجزء الثاني عشر إلى نهاية الجزء الرابع عشر /عبدالله بن ظافر العمري - : دكتوراه
[196] فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : تخريج الأحاديث والآثار الواردة من أول الجزء الخامس عشر إلى نهاية الجزء السادس عشر /مهدي بن محمد الحكمي - : دكتوراه 
[197] بين ابن تيمية وابن رشد في الإلهيات /ضيف عايش مرزم العتيبي - : ماجستير
[198] شرح العقيدة الاصفهانية حققه محمد بن عودة السعوي في رسالته للدكتوراة . 
[199] أصول التفسير بين شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وغيره من المفسرين /عبدالله ديرية أبتدون - : ماجستير
[200] النبوة عند الإمام ابن تيمية ورده على المخالفين /سعيد إبراهيم مرعي خليفة - : ماجستير .
[201] جهود شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الرد على ابن سينا في المسائل الإلهية /سعيد إبراهيم سيد أحمد - : دكتوراه . 
[202] موقف ابن تيمية من الرازي في الإلهيات /ابتسام أحمد محمد جمال - : دكتوراه
[203] موقف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية من سيف الآمدي والإلهيات /يحيى بن محمد الهنيدي - : دكتوراه
[204] موقف ابن تيمية من النصرانية /مريم عبدالرحمن عبدالله الزامل - : دكتوراه .
[205] منهج شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الدعوة إلى الله /عبدالله بن رشيد بن محمد الحوشاني - : دكتوراه
[206] منهج ابن تيمية في تأصيل العقيدة الإسلامية /جبران بن أحمد بن صالح - : دكتوراه
[207] موقف ابن تيمية من المعتزلة في مسائل العقيدة /قدرية عبدالحميد شهاب الدين - : ماجستير.
[208] نماذج من الآراء التربوية لابن تيمية /حسين صالح مؤمنة - : ماجستير .
[209] دور ابن تيمية في الجهاد ضد المغول الإيلخانيين /مريم محمد عوض بن لادن - : ماجستير . 
[210] موقف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية من الرافضة في منهاج السنة /عبدالله بن إبراهيم بن عبدالله الشمسان - : ماجستير
[211] فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : تخريج أحاديث وآثار قسمي العقائد والعبادات من المجلد الأول إلى نهاية المجلد الثامن /عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الشريف - : دكتوراه
[212] فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : تخريج أحاديث وآثار مجلدات ثلاث : منطق, سلوك, تصوف /عبدالله بن محمد بن عبده الحكمي - : دكتوراه
[213] ابن تيمية ومنهجه في تفسير القرآن /ناصر بن محمد الحميد - : دكتوراه
[214] القواعد الكلية لابن تيمية /محيسن بن عبدالرحمن المحيسن - : ماجستير .
[215] ابن تيمية : منهجه واختياراته الفقهية في الجنايات والحدود /عبدالرحمن بن عبدالله الدباسي - : دكتوراه
[216] شرح العمدة لابن تيمية : مناسك الحج والعمرة /صالح بن محمد الحسن - : دكتوراه
[217] المسودة في أصول الفقه لابن تيمية /أحمد بن إبراهيم الذروي - : دكتوراه
[218] الاختيارات لابن تيمية : القسم الأول /ناصر بن زيد بن ناصر الداود - : ماجستير
[219] ابن تيمية ومنهجه في الفقه /سعود بن صالح العطيشان - : دكتوراه
[220] الخلاف في القواعد الأصولية المتعلقة بدلالة الألفاظ من حيث الشمول وعدمه وموقف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية منها /محمد سنان سيف غالب - : دكتوراه
[221] موقف ابن تيمية من التصوف والمتصوفة /أحمد محمود بناني - : ماجستير
[222] آراء ابن تيمية في الحكم والإدارة /حمد بن محمد بن سعد الفريان - : دكتوراه
[223] الدرسالدلالي في كتاب الإيمان لابن تيمية ، أبو جنينة، بدور عبد المقصودإبراهيم.
[224] ابنتيمية مؤرخا(661-728هـ/1262-1328م) علاء الدين عبد الغفار منصور 
[225] التأويلبين فخر الدين الرازى و ابن تيمية ، القرنشاوى،رمضان على حسن .
[226] المذهبالسلفى (من النصف الثانى من القرن الثالث الى منتصف القرن السابع الهجرى ) ابن حنبل :ت:241هـ - 661هـ - ابن تيمية ، الخطيب،زين الدين مصطفى زين
[227] المذهبالسلفى من منتصف القرن السابع الى منتصف القرن الثالث عشر الهجرى 661هـ -ابن تيمية - عبد الله بن محمد عبد الوهاب -1242 هـ ، الخطيب,زين الدين مصطفى زين 
[228] الوحدانيةعند ابن تيميه ، احمد, مجدى محمد رياض .
[229] موقفابن تيمية من الفرق الإسلامية ، سالم، سعيد محمد عباس . 
[230] منهجابن تيمية فى دراسة العقائد ، المنسى، ناصر محمد حسن على. . 
[231] الآراءالتربوية عند الامام أحمد بن تيمية / سعد، محمود محمد محمد.

----------


## أبو عمر البديري

جزاك خير على هذا الفهرس المبارك ، وتتميما لهذا النقل أستأذنك بارك الله فيكم في وضع ما هو مرفوع على الانترنت من هذه الرسائل، ولعل الإخوة الأفاضل يكملون ما بقي :



> [1] الدراسات اللغوية والنحوية في ملفات شيخ الإسلام ابن تييمة وأثرها في استنباط الأحكام الشرعية تاليف الدكتور هادي أحمد فرحان الشجيري .


http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=3019




> سد الذرائع عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : دراسة أصولية مقارنة /إبراهيم مهنا عبدالله مهنا - : ماجستير


http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2638



> موقف مدرسة ابن تيمية من التصوف /مصطفى محمد حلمي سليمان - : دكتوراه


http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1948




> آراء المرجئة في مصنفات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عرض ونقد تأليف الدكتور عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز المسند عضو هيئة التدريس في قسم العقيدة والمذاهب المعاصرة .


http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1883



> دعاوى المناوئين لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - عرض ونقد تأليف الشيخ عبد الله بن صالح الغصن .


http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1876



> موقف ابن تيمية من الأشاعرة ، دكتوراه ، عبد الرحمن بن صالح المحمود


http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1834



> منهج ابن تيمية في مسألة التكفير /اعداد عبدالمجيد بن سالم بن عبدالله المشعبي ،، رسالة ( دكتوراه ) - الجامعة الاسلامية


http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1492



> مقاصد الشريعة عند ابن تيمية /يوسف أحمد بدوي - : دكتوراه


http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=129

----------


## جذيل

> [130] أصول الفقه وابن تيمية /صالح بن عبدالعزيز المنصوري - : دكتوراه .


صالح بن عبدالعزيز المنصور .. عميد جامعة الامام في القصيم سابقا ( رحمه الله )
ثم الذي يبدو ان هنا خطا في الاعداد , كما هو واضح فيما قبل رقم 130

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> جزاك خير على هذا الفهرس المبارك ، وتتميما لهذا النقل أستأذنك بارك الله فيكم في وضع ما هو مرفوع على الانترنت من هذه الرسائل، ولعل الإخوة الأفاضل يكملون ما بقي :
> 
> http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=3019
> 
> 
> http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2638
> 
> http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1948
> 
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي وبارك فيك ، وجعل ما قمت به في ميزان حسناتك .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> صالح بن عبدالعزيز المنصور .. عميد جامعة الامام في القصيم سابقا ( رحمه الله )
> ثم الذي يبدو ان هنا خطا في الاعداد , كما هو واضح فيما قبل رقم 130


 جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي وبارك فيك وشكرًا جدًا على هذه الملاحظة الجيدة .

----------


## أبو عمر البديري

```
جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي وبارك فيك ، وجعل ما قمت به في ميزان حسناتك .
```

اللهم آمين ؛ ولكم بمثل ما دعوتم.


```
[148] القواعد والضوابط الفقهية للمعاملات المالية عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : جمعا ودراسة /عبدالسلام بن إبراهيم الحصين - : ماجستير
```

http://www.t-elm.net/almoshref/play.php?catsmktba=52

----------


## اليسير

بارك الله فيكم , موضوع رائع .

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

ما شاء الله، جهد كبير ومشكور، جزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

الإخوة الأفاضل : [ اليسير - أبو اروى الدرعمي ] 
بارك الله تعالى فيكم ، وجزاكم الله  تعالى كل خير على مروركم الكريم .

----------


## شذى الكتب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 اخوتي في الله وقع بين يدي كتاب جميل ولكن في القلب شيء منه
فهل اصوره ام لا
احسست انه يدافع عن آراء ابن تيمية الاعتقادية ولكنه يعامله كفيلسوف
 *أثر القرآن على منهج التفكير النقدي عند ابن تيمية تأليف الدكتور محمود السعيد الكردي*

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

يضاف لها ثلاثة رسائل قيمة في الباب نشرت في مجلة الحكمة وهي :
- القواعد العلمية في النقد عند شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية للكاتب الباحث عبد الله بن محمد الحيالي:
- مفهوم التزكية عند شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية للكاتب عبد الله الحيالي .
- مفهوم الجهاد عند شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية للكاتب عبد الله الحيالي .

----------


## أسد الصمد

جزاك الله خير 

وبارك الله فيك 

ولكن السؤال كيف الحصول على هذه الرسائل العلمية وخاصة التي تعتني بموقف شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله تعالى من البدعة

----------


## الليث ابن سراج

جزاكم الله خيرا
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## جمال بن عمار الأحمر

*جازاكم الله خيرا على هذا العمل الطيب ...
1- يضاف هذا إلى مسرد الباكستاني عنه، وإلى الثبت...
2- وأرجو من الدارسين الأفاضل أن ينتبهوا إلى (القراطيس المخفية من علم ابن تيمية)؛ 
أ- وهي التي لا نجدها في النقول والاستشهادات، 
ب- بل نجد بعضها قد أحضرت ثم وُئِدت بالتأويلات. 
ج- وكم من شرح جنى على ابن تيمية وعلى عبقريته، وقطع الطريق على دارسيه وطلابه. وقد تمثل لي فعلهم كصنيع غِرٍّ يشرح المفردات الصعبة، استنادا إلى معجم لغوي للأطفال، ويذيل بشروحاته كتابا حاز جائزة نوبل في علم عويص يفوق تصور الشارح ومداركه وقدراته بمراحل غير معدودة.*

----------


## أحمد البكري

> [209] دور ابن تيمية في الجهاد ضد المغول الإيلخانيين /مريم محمد عوض بن لادن - : ماجستير .



*دور ابن تيمية في الجهاد ضد المغول الايلخانيين ( 661 - 728 هـ )**



**وهي رسالة الماجستير الخاصة بالأستاذة/ مريم بنت محمد بن عوض بن لادن* *

حمل من هنا:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/zmhgzbnxmom
أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?5wcj4mlmmsaot3c
*

----------

